# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Печатная форма товарно-транспортной накладной 2011 для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7

## Informer

Нужна внешняя обработка печатной формы товарно-транспортной накладной от 25.07.2011 для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 (бесплатная)
Для 8.2 её включили в 2.0.25.5
Кто сталкивался, поделитесь ссылкой.

----------

IrinaKostroma (16.12.2011)

----------


## quick

И мне тоже нужна

----------


## KAY77

попробуйте эту печатную форму, проверял на бухгалтерии 528, вроде ошибок не заметил http://narod.yandex.ru/disk/19611094...D1%85_2011.ert

----------

8see8 (22.01.2012), and69 (11.10.2011), angelmax (22.05.2012), arde (21.10.2011), art1c (10.04.2017), bentim (28.07.2011), cima (11.06.2014), dime (04.04.2012), div2005 (05.04.2012), elya1980 (19.04.2012), For_S (19.03.2012), glanton (03.08.2011), GrAn59 (30.09.2011), Informer (20.07.2011), ivann99 (13.08.2020), Lefort (20.01.2013), leshispb (19.07.2017), lexus79 (23.04.2012), Liliya68 (06.12.2011), lorikp (21.09.2016), mackuz (21.07.2011), Maruisia (17.10.2011), Miga (23.09.2011), Natali-1505 (29.05.2012), NataliaK (01.10.2011), natik_82 (27.03.2015), nikur (02.07.2014), o-bol (23.11.2011), popnat (11.10.2011), prescilla1976 (03.03.2014), sashmaster01 (01.08.2017), Shaxtep (10.04.2012), Svetik 1979 (11.11.2011), Tesska (14.12.2012), Vitrus100 (03.04.2012), zevca (13.10.2011), Zombokotik (13.01.2012)

----------


## Informer

Подключил печатную форму, предварительно зарегистрировав её за отгрузкой продукции.
Всё работает, надо потестировать.
KAY77 - большое спасибо !

----------

lamer666 (12.07.2013), Marischka (27.01.2012)

----------


## quick

Спасибо! Я пока ожидал помощи, доработал одну из найденых. Тоже поделюсь http://narod.ru/disk/19647090001/%D1..._2011.zip.html
А так же доделал приведенную выше, не работало в комплексной ТНбух_2011.zip

----------

angelmax (22.05.2012), GrAn59 (30.09.2011), kreginai (30.03.2012), Lefort (20.01.2013), Marischka (27.01.2012), Miga (23.09.2011), Natali-1505 (29.05.2012), natik_82 (27.03.2015), o-bol (23.11.2011), OLga=) (28.12.2011), OLGAO (02.11.2011), slaxor (10.10.2011), tatiana85 (09.07.2013), zevca (13.10.2011), Иринаа (17.05.2012)

----------


## deniska6666

а не подскажете для конфигурации ТОрговля склад есть форма ттн уже?

----------


## Informer

В торговле и склад ТТН всегда присутствовала в реализации товаров,
а в 967 конф. от 20.06.2011 обновили бланк ТТН на новый.

----------


## Arina2013

Здравствуте, подскажите пожалуйста, почему в 967 конф. ТиС от 20.06.2011 нет новой формы ТТНИ?

----------


## gfulk

Все есть. Плохо смотрите

---------- Post added at 00:11 ---------- Previous post was at 00:08 ----------

Проверьте, что в каталоге КаталогИБ()+"extforms\prnforms" есть файл tn01print.ert

----------


## Arina2013

gfulk!!! Спасибо, что откликнулись, но такого файла у меня правда нет! Я хорошо посмотрела!!!
файл tn01print.ert я нашла, вставила в папку extforms\prnforms, но ТТН все равно старая не 2011г.

----------


## gfulk

Положите туда же файл с таким же именем, но расширением efd

----------


## Arina2013

Кто нибудь, подскажите почему в Торговле и склад релиз 968 я не могу найти ТТН 2011г.ИИ

----------


## DOG86

Производство Услуги Бухгалтерия номер релиза 324, очень нужна рабочая ТТН от 25.07.2011. Всем отозвавшимся большое спасибо!

----------


## andreytana

может кто поделиться ттн с сохранением в журнал докумнтов "торговля и склад" 7.7?

----------


## AVS300

мало скопировать tn01print.ert, надо её ещё зарегистировать во внешних печатных формах и обработках или скопировать ещё один файлик tn01print.efd

----------

Arina2013 (14.09.2011)

----------


## Vlad_en

Подскажите, а как на печать вывести, зарегестрировал, открываю, заполняю поля, а далее...?

----------


## AVS300

там ещё кнопка печать есть

----------


## Vlad_en

Все спасибо, нашел, не умещалась, панельку одну закрыть пришлось:)

----------


## skros

> попробуйте эту печатную форму, проверял на бухгалтерии 528, вроде ошибок не заметил http://narod.yandex.ru/disk/19611094...D1%85_2011.ert


подскажите у меня отображается это как тн, а нужна ттн...........может я что то не то делаю?

----------


## KAY77

> подскажите у меня отображается это как тн, а нужна ттн...........может я что то не то делаю?


Сервис - Регистрация внешних печатных форм - Выбираем документ Отгрузка товаров, продукции - Щёлкаем 2 раза по полю название и меняем на нужное. То же самое делаем с полем Кнопка. Вот ещё один вариант новой ТТН, а то столкнулся с ситуацией, когда на мониторах с маленьким разрешением все поля не видны, пришлось немного передвинуть поля http://narod.ru/disk/29921751001/%D1...%BD%2B.7z.html

----------

Lana_T (26.04.2012), Lefort (20.01.2013), o-bol (23.11.2011), poslivsena (08.10.2013), Напа (25.01.2012)

----------


## Ghost86

У меня поле 3. Наименование груза не забивается автоматом из окна Отгрузка товаров, продукции

----------


## sonicha

> Спасибо! Я пока ожидал помощи, доработал одну из найденых. Тоже поделюсь http://narod.ru/disk/19647090001/%D1..._2011.zip.html
> А так же доделал приведенную выше, не работало в комплексной ТНбух_2011.zip


а у меня при загрузке в 1С 7.7 (7.70.537) выдает ошибки: Возврат глПользователь<<?>>.Основная  Фирма;
{C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(14)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
Возврат СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.ИНН);
{C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(24)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
Возврат СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.ЮрАдре  );	
{C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(37)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
Возврат СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.Телефо  ы);	
{C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(49)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
ИНН = СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.ИНН);	
{C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(2017)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)

----------


## M-Iron

> а у меня при загрузке в 1С 7.7 (7.70.537) выдает ошибки: Возврат глПользователь<<?>>.Основная  Фирма;
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(14)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
> Возврат СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.ИНН);
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(24)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
> Возврат СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.ЮрАдре  );	
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(37)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
> Возврат СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.Телефо  ы);	
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(49)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)
> ИНН = СокрЛП(глПользователь<<?>>.О  новнаяФирма.ЮрЛицо.ИНН);	
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\1CV77\КП ГРУПП\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TN_BUH_77.ERT(2017)}: Переменная не определена (глПользователь)


Это потому, что в стандартной конфигурации Бухгалтерия нет переменной глПользователь.

----------

